# A mouse of mild interest.



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have had a genetically non splashed tri colour naturally occur.Presumably it won't duplicate itself although I'll remate the parents on the off chance.Cinnamon,black and white.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Well now. There is the makings of a tri-color that would turn my head. Would be quite the thing if it could be duplicated.  Luck to you.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Hmm, isn't is strange how the somatic mutations are always tricolors? Anyway, this is quite interesting, can't wait to find out if the pairing produces more.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Have you got any more photos? On my screen I can't see the difference in colour very well.


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Now that's interesting! And lovely small markings  you must be really pleased!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Could it not be some sort of broken brindle thing?

Very intresting though


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it can't be a brindle no it came out of my normal brokens.The father is an agouti broken and the mother either a black or a cinnamon broken,sharing a cage so I'm not sure who the mother is.I expect it's just a fluke.I'll try and get a clearer picture of it.I find it hard to get pics of pinkies and fuzzies without them coming out blurred.Of all mice I find the marked the most interesting and for me personally the most rewarding.I have the small markings in the genetically splashed tri's to which I also like a lot,this is one of those.The dilute patch is on the ear where as the normal one has no dilute.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

arh so no chance of brindle then, maby the old tri colour prehaps? wasnt that a diffrent gene than the mix used today? if so does anyone know if that was domanant or ressive? if it was ressive could be its been carryed in the fancy all those years after it was stopped being bred.

I realy like brokens, plannng to give them a go at the end of the year.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

could'a had the splashed gene in their line eons ago and it just popped up.

anyway it's a cute little chocolate tri. (least that what it looks like in the photo)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I hope it isn't,I haven't crossed tri/splashed to my brokens.I've had them for 10 years so it can't have popped up from that far back ,we didn't have splashed then.I did have 2 black broken does off of someone else but that was about 18 months ago,it would have to have come from them.See what it grows up like but as there isn't a diluted patch I can't see how it can be splashed.If it does have the splashed gene I'll merge the whole line into the splashed bred tris and eliminate them from the brokens.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

PPVallhunds said:


> arh so no chance of brindle then, maby the old tri colour prehaps? wasnt that a diffrent gene than the mix used today? if so does anyone know if that was domanant or ressive?.


Nobody knows for sure what the original UK tricolours were genetically, which is why they have been so elusive. The best guess is a broken sable, where the red and black form separate patches. A close approximation of an 'old' tri was created this way by at least two different people.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had a very close look at this one.There isn't any dilute which is good news for me.It almost looks like the colour that makes up agouti patches has become seperated in to two colours,cinnamonish and black.A bit of a tortoishell effect.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I would be interested in seeing what it looks like when weaned and as an adult.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

now you've said that it will die :shock:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It'll be fine :? I won't mention it again...

To change the subject, tricolours were apparently bred that were red, white and blue (how patriotic) in the 70s I think. Now I would love a few of those


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if you are going to Sowood :?: I'll bring it to show you.Red white and blue would be amaze balls.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't make Sowood as it's my father-in-law's surprise 65th birthday/retirement party. Luckily he doesn't do computers unless he has to (plus he has no interest in mice) so there's no chance that posting it here will spoil the surprise :lol:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah well,I won't have much if anything to show but I want to be there for Sarahy's judging debut.The mouse has grown on,it is a cinnamon and an agouti on one mouse.A doe which is a pity.I took a pic while I was cleaning out today but I shan't handle her again until weaning.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

she is beautiful


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

still verry pirtty, so whats your plan for her sarah?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know really.


----------



## mousefan (Nov 3, 2012)

Very interesting...


----------

